# Best bikes for less than $100, post your pics!!!



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I have read about people finding old treasures at garage or estate sales, in fact I found a decent Schwinn World at a pawn shop. I was wondering how good of a bike people have gotten for less than $100 total, including "upgrades".

Here are the rules:
1.) PLEASE have at least one picture...it is no fun if we can't be jealous of your diamond in the rough
2.) Post your original bike/frame cost
3.) Post your upgrades and their costs (optional is where you found them)
4.) Free, hand-me-down, or swapped parts can be included only if the approximate purchase cost if you had to buy them is added in. For our purposes, an extra Ultegra gruppo that you had laying around because you just ponied up big time to upgrade to Dura Ace would obviously cost well over $100 and be disqualified.
5.) Estimate how many hours it took to bring bike to current condition. 

This thread could be fun and I know that after a few good posts people will see that it is possible to get into road biking on a very reasonable budget.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

oooo! Sounds like a great idea for a thread. Hmm too bad I'm not home. And technically its not my bike.... but.... my dad picked up a Specialized Crossroads for $50 from a friend. It was the dirtiest bike I've ever seen as it pulled some hardcore NYC commuter duty but after a good wash/lube/new chain and some adjustments she rides like new and for well under $100. Really makes me happy too since it just might be the ticket to getting my dad a bit more serious about riding bikes. I'll have my sister take a pic of the bike when I get a chance and then post it here.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

1988 Schwinn World - purchased at a pawn shop for $20 (due to a seriously out of true rear wheel)
Upgrades include:
1.) white Cinelli cork tape purchased at LBS for 50% off $12.99 retail - $6.50 + tax (the black spongy stuff was all ripped and falling off anyway, but who needs an excuse to put white tape on a road bike anyway)
2.) white Carrera saddle purchased as a part of a lot of 3 on eBay for $2.99 + $8.31 shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7202463289&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
3.) Shimano PD-M515 pedals purchased on eBay for $1.00 + $6.00 shipping they are not pictured but already shipped 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208017732&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
4.) Weinmann style 810 brake calipers purchased on eBay for $10.50 + $3.95 shipping I have not put on the bike yet because they just came in yesterday, got to love a little wrenching on Saturday!!! They are a little longer reach so I will be able to ditch the 27's when I find a great deal on some 700c's. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7207569279&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

I have spent about 4-6 hours on the bike. Most of that for cleaning and re-lubing, but also some time truing the rear wheel, installing the tape, and adjusting the deraileurs, brakes, and seat. I still need to move the shifters to the down tube, but that is for another day.

So, I am at a grand total of $59.85.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Current plans for the Schwinn include:
1.) Brake upgrade
2.) Moving the shifters to the down tube
3.) Wheel upgrade from 27" to 700c

Future plans may include:
1.) sand it down and repaint or primer
2.) conversion to a single speed
3.) conversion to a cyclocross

Any input on a color if I do repaint it. I would love to do one of those Klein colors or some crazy one off color, like metallic lime green or something.

Also, any input on what it would take to convert it? How functional it would be?


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

I bought a Schwinn World Tour several months ago at a little roadside flea market for $25. Except for the fact it was black, it was in as good of condition as that one. It is now a fixed gear bike. Unfortunately, I was so excited that I took it straight home and began stripping it and forgot to take "before" pics. I've got a little more than $100 in it, but here is the finished product.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

whit417 said:


> I bought a Schwinn World Tour several months ago at a little roadside flea market for $25. Except for the fact it was black, it was in as good of condition as that one. It is now a fixed gear bike. Unfortunately, I was so excited that I took it straight home and began stripping it and forgot to take "before" pics. I've got a little more than $100 in it, but here is the finished product.


Great looking, I guess by the seat post that the frame was "a touch on the small side". The paint seems to be very nice. How long did it take to strip and repaint? What did you use? Any tips?

Are those the original wheels? they look too minty  

The bullhorns are very cool. Where did you get them?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

whit417 said:


> I bought a Schwinn World Tour several months ago at a little roadside flea market for $25. Except for the fact it was black, it was in as good of condition as that one. It is now a fixed gear bike. Unfortunately, I was so excited that I took it straight home and began stripping it and forgot to take "before" pics. I've got a little more than $100 in it, but here is the finished product.



I'm partial to the A-star in the background--or is it a twin star? Pilot?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> I'm partial to the A-star in the background--or is it a twin star? Pilot?


Now be realistic, the helo had to exceed the aforementioned limit of $100 by 3 or 4 zeros.

The next picture from me will have something red and Italian in the background. Something from the Maranello area.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

The helicopter is red and French. Eurocopter AS350 B2. Single engine A Star. No I'm not a pilot, a flight paramedic. I took the bike to work to use their digital camera because mine was acting up.

Yeah, the frame is a tad small. Maybe more than a tad. I had been searching for a bike to convert to a fixed gear for a while. When I found it I was so excited because it was in such great shape and so cheap that I didn't really even notice. The way I have it set up it actually fits pretty good, although it does look a bit unorthodox. No name seatpost for about $15, Nitto Messenger bullhorns from Gaansari bikes online. Original stem in the picture but picked up a used Cinelli stem at the LBS yesterday for $12. The wheels were ordered thru my LBS. They are both Weinmann rims, the front hub just says Shimano on it, the rear is a Suzue flip flop. Got both for about $120. The original wheels were in good shape. Just really heavy. Had Sugino cranks on it, which I kept. As for the paint, the picture doesn't do it justice. I stripped the original with chemical paint stripper and a Dremel. Also used the Dremel on all of the cable guides, kickstand bracket, etc. Painted it myself with a can, but it scratched way too easy so I restripped it then took it too an auto body shop that had done some work on my car. They used some really expensive, left over paint from some job that the guy said was $100 an ounce (I think). It is this really cool iridescent color that changes in the sunlight.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Current plans for the Schwinn include:
> 1.) Brake upgrade
> 2.) Moving the shifters to the down tube
> 3.) Wheel upgrade from 27" to 700c
> ...


I think the red with the blinding white bar tape and saddle look cool. Repaint it the same red.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I know that 'copter well. My father and brother are both pilots. In my younger day my father owned an A Star that was on contract to the state of Oklahoma. I went to spend the night with him at the hospital as he was on duty. Sometime after I went to sleep he took a call to pick up a 16 year old. In the dark a something in the fuel system broke and the engine went out. He crash landed and broke his back. It still gives him problems but is a tough ole' bear that is still a pilot. My brother works for eurocopter. I went back in the transportation evolutionary chain. I love bikes.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

whit417 said:


> The helicopter is red and French. Eurocopter AS350 B2. Single engine A Star. No I'm not a pilot, a flight paramedic. I took the bike to work to use their digital camera because mine was acting up.
> 
> Yeah, the frame is a tad small. Maybe more than a tad. I had been searching for a bike to convert to a fixed gear for a while. When I found it I was so excited because it was in such great shape and so cheap that I didn't really even notice. The way I have it set up it actually fits pretty good, although it does look a bit unorthodox. No name seatpost for about $15, Nitto Messenger bullhorns from Gaansari bikes online. Original stem in the picture but picked up a used Cinelli stem at the LBS yesterday for $12. The wheels were ordered thru my LBS. They are both Weinmann rims, the front hub just says Shimano on it, the rear is a Suzue flip flop. Got both for about $120. The original wheels were in good shape. Just really heavy. Had Sugino cranks on it, which I kept. As for the paint, the picture doesn't do it justice. I stripped the original with chemical paint stripper and a Dremel. Also used the Dremel on all of the cable guides, kickstand bracket, etc. Painted it myself with a can, but it scratched way too easy so I restripped it then took it too an auto body shop that had done some work on my car. They used some really expensive, left over paint from some job that the guy said was $100 an ounce (I think). It is this really cool iridescent color that changes in the sunlight.


I really appreciate the info. Especially about the paint. I have worked with people in the auto body business for the last 8 years, so I can probably find someone that would help me out. I would love to see a more detailed shot of the paint. As I said before, I love the Klein colors. I am usually a traditionalist and would be the last person to buy a car with a crazy paint scheme, but I really would like a flipflop color on the bike.

Forgot to ask, what chemical stripper did you use? Did you use the same kind twice? and how long did it take? as far as the dremel goes, did you sand it with one of the metal bristle wheels?


----------



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm guessing it's about a 92 Peugeot - not a road bike, but I only ride it on roads - as my commuter. 

STX components, Rhyno Lite Rims, it was 85 bucks, Canadian. Put about 25 into it for rubber and fenders (different ones now than pictured). Tossed on some parts stuff and here it is...at least 3000km on it since purchase:


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

*'89 bridgestone RB-1*

My brother bought this bike at a garage sale for $50. He did not know how to pump air into the Presta valves so the tires went flat and the bike sat in his garage for a few months (he's a recreational cyclist and he bought it for his son who would never have rode it even if he had the will to do so). I bought it from my brother for $40, pumped air into the tires and rode it away. As pictured, it is as I got it except that I traded the Look pedals for a set of Shimano SPDs I had laying around because I only have shoes for SPD cleats. This picture was taken back in August or September. I spent about three hours cleaning off the road grime and dust from the bike before the picture.










As it is now, the bike has new tires after my nephew flat-spotted the rear tire (different brother's son - I let him ride it as he is trying to get into the sport and is saving for his own road bike). I have replaced the Avocet saddle for an E3 saddle and the bottom bracket is a titanium ActionTek. I put a set of sealed ballbearing pulleys onto the rear derailleur as well as a new SRAM chain. Other than that I have installed a Cateye computer on it so that I can keep track of how far I ride and what my cadence is. As of right now I have about $300 into this bike. Other than the tires, I really did not need to do anything to this bike to ride it but I want to lighten and modernize this bike so I have been changing things as I like.

Future plans: 9-speed STI (105 brifters are on order, I have a 9-speed Ultegra hubset, and I need a cassette, derailleurs, and crankset to make it work); lighter wheels; taller stem; lighter seatpost; paintjob.


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> I really appreciate the info. Especially about the paint. I have worked with people in the auto body business for the last 8 years, so I can probably find someone that would help me out. I would love to see a more detailed shot of the paint. As I said before, I love the Klein colors. I am usually a traditionalist and would be the last person to buy a car with a crazy paint scheme, but I really would like a flipflop color on the bike.
> 
> Forgot to ask, what chemical stripper did you use? Did you use the same kind twice? and how long did it take? as far as the dremel goes, did you sand it with one of the metal bristle wheels?


 I know what you're saying about the Kleins. I have a Klein MTB with that paint. It usually looks purple but in the sunlight is a copper color, looks like a new penny. Sometimes in certain light looks sort of blue also. It's pretty beat now from some hard riding, but between the paint and the seamless welds, Klein builds some beautiful bikes. As far as the paint stripper it was something I got at Lowes. I don't recall the brand but I still have some at home. I'm at work right now and can check and let you know. As far as the Dremel goes, I have one of those big accessory kits with a billion different tips and I think I used about every one at some point. Mostly the wire brushes for the seams, and little sanding wheels. The guy at the body shop was tripping out on how far I stripped it. When I took it to him it was completely bare metal. I originally told him I was wanting it painted orange, but it was more important to get it done cheap, regardless of the color. I was talking to the manager and he said he would talk to the painter. After about a week, and several phone calls, he told me they had been really busy and he didn't get a chance to talk to the painter so I told him I would just come and pick the frame up. When I got up there a couple of days later it was painted that color. Apparently they had a little of that paint left over from some car they had just painted. Cost me $50 which I thought was pretty fair.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Squidward said:


> My brother bought this bike at a garage sale for $50. He did not know how to pump air into the Presta valves so the tires went flat and the bike sat in his garage for a few months (he's a recreational cyclist and he bought it for his son who would never have rode it even if he had the will to do so). I bought it from my brother for $40, pumped air into the tires and rode it away. As pictured, it is as I got it except that I traded the Look pedals for a set of Shimano SPDs I had laying around because I only have shoes for SPD cleats. This picture was taken back in August or September. I spent about three hours cleaning off the road grime and dust from the bike before the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$40 bucks and all it needed was air in the tires.... perfect example of what I was saying about getting into the sport cheap.... nice job. Wanna trade?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's my '84 Mongoose ATB. Here's the price rundown:

$30 - complete bike in original condition
$20 - new chainring
$15 - new pedals
$15 - new brake pads
$5 - new bottle cage
$5 - new stem
$5 - used rear wheel
$3 - new rear cog
__________________
$97 - total

Everything else was donated by other bikes or is still original. I'm not adding those costs in because that doesn't make sense. I did just ride it cleaned up for a while, then decided to go singlespeed.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

And now, my '77 Raleigh.

The frame/fork and wheels were donated. The new parts cost around $100, mostly from the crankset and pedals. The other parts were traded or borrowed.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

ok, so i found this rugger spezial for $10. complete shimano dura ace and 600 arabesque components, chrome fork, campy drops. cleaned it up and had the rims replaced - a bit over $100.

was too big but road it on a number of rides, then sold the frame and fork for almost $200. kept all the shimano stuff for another classic frame my size.

my $10+ Ruegger

hey it won't let me hyperlink to photo i'll try again later


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

moschika said:


> ok, so i found this rugger spezial for $10. complete shimano dura ace and 600 arabesque components, chrome fork, campy drops. cleaned it up and had the rims replaced - a bit over $100.
> 
> was too big but road it on a number of rides, then sold the frame and fork for almost $200. kept all the shimano stuff for another classic frame my size.
> 
> ...


Outstanding buy, did the police question you after the theft....  Where did you get it? 

Please try and find a picture for us.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> And now, my '77 Raleigh.
> 
> The frame/fork and wheels were donated. The new parts cost around $100, mostly from the crankset and pedals. The other parts were traded or borrowed.


good thing the frame is so tall, that thing looks light enough to float away..  

I know old frames aren't that light, but have you actually weighed it??


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Double post


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Just posted this in retro...*

Asking price was $3.00.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49792


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Matching frame, tape, and pedals.... Functional with style for cheap. Another great submission. 

I would love to see someone that found something high end for cheap. Like an old Serotta at a garage sale for $50. Keep posting everyone.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

I got this bike as a basket case,,,, literaly! I was handed the parts in a bushel basket, and told if I could put it back together I could have it. (round about 1988)
New cables, seat, bar tape, tires, and snoopy valve caps, was all I put into it. All of which came from Hart's department store. (anyone rember Hart's?)
It was origonaly yellow, so while i was getting it running right, I painted it like Dale's old Wrangler car. Then I striped it down to bear metal, and repainted it in the red.....


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Here's mine. I was driving along one day and happened to see a yard sale with a couple of bikes in the yard. Most yard sale bikes in my area are walmart/target level 'mountain' bikes, so the drop bars caught my eye. First specimen was a seriously clapped out Raleigh. Second was the one you see before you, a 80-something Schwinn World Sport. Lugged steel with Shimano components, aluminum rims, and QR axles. It showed signs of being stored outside for a while (surface rust on chain, corroded aluminum bits, etc), but was straight and in decent shape. I asked the lady in the yard how much and she held up five fingers. $5?? Let me get my wallet!

Replaced the cables, brake pads, tires, bars, stem, seat, post, levers and tape.
Cleaned everything, up, trued the rims, lubed the chain, and added a rack. It is a hair small for me, but I'm able to ride it around town comfortably. Total investment is probably $95.

Future plans include stripping and painting the frame, trying longer cranks (170s currently), and converting to a SS or fixed.

First pic is just after getting it home, other two are in its current configuration.

Jim


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Seamus said:


> Here's mine. I was driving along one day and happened to see a yard sale with a couple of bikes in the yard. Most yard sale bikes in my area are walmart/target level 'mountain' bikes, so the drop bars caught my eye. First specimen was a seriously clapped out Raleigh. Second was the one you see before you, a 80-something Schwinn World Sport. Lugged steel with Shimano components, aluminum rims, and QR axles. It showed signs of being stored outside for a while (surface rust on chain, corroded aluminum bits, etc), but was straight and in decent shape. I asked the lady in the yard how much and she held up five fingers. $5?? Let me get my wallet!
> 
> Replaced the cables, brake pads, tires, bars, stem, seat, post, levers and tape.
> Cleaned everything, up, trued the rims, lubed the chain, and added a rack. It is a hair small for me, but I'm able to ride it around town comfortably. Total investment is probably $95.
> ...


A little TLC and some upgrades did wonders for your $5 bike. It looks great now, I especially like the hidden brake lines under the tape, it makes a big difference. I may get flamed for this, but I think the rack looks kinda cool on the bike, like a sporty commuter. If you do go the single speed route, let me know how it goes.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> 1988 Schwinn World - purchased at a pawn shop for $20 (due to a seriously out of true rear wheel)
> Upgrades include:
> 1.) white Cinelli cork tape purchased at LBS for 50% off $12.99 retail - $6.50 + tax (the black spongy stuff was all ripped and falling off anyway, but who needs an excuse to put white tape on a road bike anyway)
> 2.) white Carrera saddle purchased as a part of a lot of 3 on eBay for $2.99 + $8.31 shipping
> ...


Well I am back down to $45.40 pending the sale of the new calipers, the Weinmann 810's were too long of a reach even for a 700c (I took the front wheel off my Lemond Alpe to check it) Newbie mistake, but a least a cheap one. If anyone is looking for a brand new set of 810's, they are back on eBay. The high bid is at $2.99 now. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210584647&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1

On the bright side, literally, I took the old brakes off and completely cleaned them with some heavy degreaser and my dremel and they came out great. Not only that but they will work with some 700c's  . I replaced two washers that had worn out, stretched the spring out just a little for some better tension, and sprayed them down with some canned silicone before putting them back together and they feel as good as new. I am amazed at how well alloys retain their shape and shine. Now I just need some new pads.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

handsomerob said:


> I have read about people finding old treasures at garage or estate sales, in fact I found a decent Schwinn World at a pawn shop. I was wondering how good of a bike people have gotten for less than $100 total, including "upgrades".


Not a roadbike - can't find the picture of the Schwinn World Sport my sister got as a freebie & I rebuilt for $20 (new tires & cables)


But - Found this in the trash

{{snip}}
Replaced this - I think it ended up being about $57

{{snip}}
Added on some parts I had in my garage, about a quart of grease, and ended up with this...

{{snip}}
I have since replaced the Rockshox with a rigid fork... added on about another $30 for the fork, star nut and cable hanger.... still under the $100 mark. Oh yeah - and the rigid fork is purple too. Signal orange and passion purple - you just can't buy that kind of style anymore.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

wasserbox said:


> Not a roadbike - can't find the picture of the Schwinn World Sport my sister got as a freebie & I rebuilt for $20 (new tires & cables)
> 
> 
> But - Found this in the trash
> ...


Wait a second, a Gary Fisher with Judy's was thrown out!!! That is sacriledge. Did you sell the Judy's or did they find a home on another ride? You could probably get most or all of the $30 you spent goin' rigid if you sold the Judy's on eBay. Another nice submission. Thanks.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

handsomerob said:


> Wait a second, a Gary Fisher with Judy's was thrown out!!! That is sacriledge. Did you sell the Judy's or did they find a home on another ride? You could probably get most or all of the $30 you spent goin' rigid if you sold the Judy's on eBay. Another nice submission. Thanks.


Thanks!

There was a similar vintage Trek with the same component level next to it... I should have grabbed them both but in the past I have fallen victim to having so many bike projects I don't know where to start...

I haven't decided yet what the fate of that RS is.. It's one of those bolt-on crowns, so I've been toying with the idea of chopping the lowers off of another Judy I have (coil sprung) and trying to bolt them in... 

Or I might just dump it all on ebay.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Crazy to think that about $1000 would buy the lot...


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> good thing the frame is so tall, that thing looks light enough to float away..
> 
> I know old frames aren't that light, but have you actually weighed it??


It's definately the lightest bike I own - my modern road bike is steel, too, and is something of a relative porker. The frame's made of straight gauge 531, so it's somewhat heavy, but it just doesn't have that many parts on it.

I'm planning on replacing most of the parts with decent fixie stuff including the wheelset, crankset, and BB, and am waiting on brakes for the front and rear. I bought some inverted brake levers for the bullhorn bars, too. It's a singlespeed for now, but that'll change!

I've never weighed any of my bikes - got a scale I could borrow?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> It's definately the lightest bike I own - my modern road bike is steel, too, and is something of a relative porker. The frame's made of straight gauge 531, so it's somewhat heavy, but it just doesn't have that many parts on it.
> 
> I'm planning on replacing most of the parts with decent fixie stuff including the wheelset, crankset, and BB, and am waiting on brakes for the front and rear. I bought some inverted brake levers for the bullhorn bars, too. It's a singlespeed for now, but that'll change!
> 
> I've never weighed any of my bikes - got a scale I could borrow?


If I had a scale, I would weigh this boat anchor that I got with the Schwinn World. It is a 1988 Murray Sebring 10 speed. Note the fashionable saddle with springs bigger than my Honda..  

I basically worked a deal at the pawn shop and got the Schwinn and the Murray for $50 total, tax included. So technically, I have two complete bikes for less than the $100 allowance. Given that the Murray weighs about as much as I do, it is destined for the "like new" limo baby seat that I just picked up on eBay for $20. I can't wait to be able to take my son with me, as well as not be stuck at home when I would like to get out for a ride. As a bonus, the Murray's frame is small enough for my wife to ride and there is no way she could complain about an uncomfortable saddle.

To tell on myself a little. I usually keep the Murray in the trainer because of that big arse-friendly seat. I can sit upright and read a book with no arse discomfort at all. I also don't think that the frame will have any flex or stress problems for a million miles or so. The only thing I did to it was put on the clip pedals from my old Schwinn 9(five) MTB to help spin a little.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Here's my Wife's bike*

I bought this little jewel for $40 at a yard sale last spring. The owner was asking $50 but all that I had with me was $40 and she said O.K. 

She bought the bike in the mid eighties for over a thousand bucks and raced it while she was going to ASU. The deal included a pair of Specialized shoes, Shimano Look copy pedals, six tubes, water bottle cages, some old folding tires that were trash and some other stuff that I can't remember.

The frame is a 48 or 49 and I ride a 59 or 60 but it is just the right size for my wife and daughters. 

I replaced the pedals with some flats and the saddle with something wider that I had laying around to make it more comfortable for the wife. I took it all apart and overhauled and repacked all of the bearings and put on some tires that I had laying around, You know those tires that are too worn to use but too good to throw away.

At first she didn't like it because it handled much quicker than her mountain bike but now she loves it and we can do rides of up to 15 miles a couple of times a week.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Threesticks said:


> I bought this little jewel for $40 at a yard sale last spring. The owner was asking $50 but all that I had with me was $40 and she said O.K.
> 
> She bought the bike in the mid eighties for over a thousand bucks and raced it while she was going to ASU. The deal included a pair of Specialized shoes, Shimano Look copy pedals, six tubes, water bottle cages, some old folding tires that were trash and some other stuff that I can't remember.
> 
> ...


This is one of the posts I was hoping to see. The bike looks great and you got one helluva deal. As an added bonus, you were able to convert the Mrs. to a roadie. Nice!!!


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

Man, that was a GREAT DEAL! That is just like hitting the lottery for me. That is a Benotto frame, and to give it away like that! The owner must have been a victim of a serious cognitive deficit or disorder! Oh well, CONGRATULATIONS! I hope to come accross a great deal like that for my wife too!


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 2, 2003)

*I have another one*

Unfortunately I don't have any pics of the Trek 1000 that I found for my daughter.

Once again it was at a yard sale and I was on my bike comming home from a group ride when I spotted it. "It" was a light blue 1991 Trek 1000 in a 48 size and the owner was asking $35 for it. I bought it and picked it up later in the day when I had the van with me.

I had to put a little bit more into this bike because it has been sitting outside for a few years. The cables, tires, bar tape, saddle and a broken wheel. I removed everything from the frame, poloshed and waxed it and it looks almost new. Trek paint seems to hold up quite well considering that the bike sat in the Arizona sun for several years. 

I guess that I'm just a little over budget at a total investment of $110 including the bike but it was just the perfect size for my 5'3" daughter. Just like her Mon she took a little time to adjust from the MTB to a road bike but she sure likes it now.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I just cross referenced this thread and figured I'd add my latest addition. A 1988 Schwinn Circuit, $100 even.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sweet!*



handsomerob said:


> I just cross referenced this thread and figured I'd add my latest addition. A 1988 Schwinn Circuit, $100 even.


Was your seller in a coma or mentally challenged?!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Was your seller in a coma or mentally challenged?!


He bought it from an ex-boss who was an avid cyclist. He sold it to him cheap to try to get him interested. The guy I bought it from knew next to nothing about bikes and said he rode it a couple times and said the riding position just wasn't comfortable. I think it was about one size too big for him anyway. The bike even had some SPD pedals on it, but the guy never even bothered buying some shoes. Talk about not giving it a chance. This bike is pretty light and rock solid. The deraileurs don't even need tuning.

I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Clever New Roadie.*



handsomerob said:


> He bought it from an ex-boss who was an avid cyclist. He sold it to him cheap to try to get him interested. The guy I bought it from knew next to nothing about bikes and said he rode it a couple times and said the riding position just wasn't comfortable. I think it was about one size too big for him anyway. The bike even had some SPD pedals on it, but the guy never even bothered buying some shoes. Talk about not giving it a chance. This bike is pretty light and rock solid. The deraileurs don't even need tuning.
> 
> I think I got a pretty good deal.


I think you are one of the savviest new roadies I ever heard of! CONGRATS!


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*2 for under $50*

Here's a couple of my thrift store rescues:

Trek 640- $22. Reynolds 531 frame, full Campy Gran Sport group. Like new condition with original tires. Just a scraped brake lever & a few scratches from careless storage. Looks like the orginal owner must have ridden it just a few times, taken a spill, and parked it for 25 years. It even came with 2 brand new Bontrager tires, price tags still attached, hanging on the handlebars. I put on new bar tape & a Terry Liberator saddle & scored big points with my wife when I gave it to her.

Univega Grand Premio- $25. Tange butted Chrome moly frame, Gran Compe brakes, Suntour Cyclone shifters. This was my Christmas present to myself. A trip to the LBS for a $5 set of single chainring bolts and $30 for a set of cheap but durable Continentals, an afternoon of redishing the rear wheel & repacking the bearings, and I had my perfect winter fixed gear. The fenders had been in my garage for 20 years, and I was pleased to find they fit easily in about 10 minutes, and even have toe clearance for my winter shoes.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ru1-2cycle said:


> I think you are one of the savviest new roadies I ever heard of! CONGRATS!


Thanks, but you give me too much credit. I just have bike lust and a small budget. 

Something just draws me to lugged steel....  

I am just glad I haven't developed a Carbon Fiber or Titanium fetish. Though, there was a Seven at the LBS that didn't just call to me, it sang. It was beautiful, and more expensive than any of my first 4 cars.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*that schwinn world needs some 1988 BLING!*

handsomerob

I'm liking the 88 world. although cinelli cork grip is timeless you really need to do that bike justice with some old school vintage 1988 BLING.

I'll send you the following (gratis) if you promise to put it on (better yet send a picture for all to enjoy!). You can lower the cost to $53.35 - I'll cover shipping. This is high quality tape wrap with an original price of $14.90 at nashbar back in the day.

And don't upgrade anything, especially the brake levers or the stem shifters.

nice bikes! pm me if interested


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> handsomerob
> 
> I'm liking the 88 world. although cinelli cork grip is timeless you really need to do that bike justice with some old school vintage 1988 BLING.
> 
> ...


Truth be told, I could use some new tape after a little mishap that tore my Cinelli bar tape on the left side.  

But my lesson was very well learned (actually impossible to forget for about 2-3 weeks, while my hip slowly forgave me for the fall) I was happy that nothing else on the bike was broken, but I will always make sure to torque my pedals down much better in the future. 

So, yes I will take you up on your offer. I will replace the tape, give the Schwinn a thorough cleaning, and post some pics with the white saddle and a black one. Somehow, I feel like that tape would look even better if I had some bullhorns, but the drops will have to do. I will PM you my address.


----------



## Blazin' Saddles (Feb 18, 2006)

1988 Nishiki Colorado. I don't remember what I paid, but it was wholesale. A long-time friend and fellow roadie when we were kids in the 60's owns the shop. Ohhhhhh yeah, and it was a replacement on an insurance claim for a fire, so it didn't really cost me in the first place. 

Shimano indexed levers. It's 3 X 6 rings/gears. 

Brakes are "no name" frame mounted center-pull. (That didn't catch on.) 

Everything is stock except the saddle and the tires. I got the saddle from a clearance bin for about $15. Italia "Fokus." I don't remember what I paid for the frame bag either, but it was wholesale, and back in 1988. 

Bottle is an old "Coca Cola" -- found on the roadside after a race. 

This was back when MTB was rigid frame. Straight fork of tapered round to round tubes. Welded steel frame. 

Tires are smooth in the center, treaded on the edges, sort of a hybrid road/multi tasking tire.

I've been pasting every brand sticker from the fruit I've eaten on this bike to the bars or the seatpost.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

1972 Falcon Olympic. It sat in a basement for 32 years before I found it. It was mint and hardly ridden. It still had the origonal Falcon tires with the molding hairs intact. I bought it for $100. I've been using it as my daily commuter / occasional tourer.

T.J.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a Falcon Team Pro in the mid 70's. Rode it for a long time. It was a great bike.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

great thread. i had a lot of fun reading through it.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Seamus said:


> Here's mine. I was driving along one day and happened to see a yard sale with a couple of bikes in the yard. Most yard sale bikes in my area are walmart/target level 'mountain' bikes, so the drop bars caught my eye. First specimen was a seriously clapped out Raleigh. Second was the one you see before you, a 80-something Schwinn World Sport. Lugged steel with Shimano components, aluminum rims, and QR axles. It showed signs of being stored outside for a while (surface rust on chain, corroded aluminum bits, etc), but was straight and in decent shape. I asked the lady in the yard how much and she held up five fingers. $5?? Let me get my wallet!
> 
> Replaced the cables, brake pads, tires, bars, stem, seat, post, levers and tape.
> Cleaned everything, up, trued the rims, lubed the chain, and added a rack. It is a hair small for me, but I'm able to ride it around town comfortably. Total investment is probably $95.
> ...


Update. A friend picked up a Schwinn World at a garage sale for about $60. Turned out it was a little too large for him. Mine is a little small for me. Hmmm, what to do, what to do? 

After a component swap (all were more or less compatible), we both end up with bikes that fit. I stripped and repainted the larger frame, and added bullhorns and MTB levers. I am possibly over the $100 limit now, but if you factor in the 6 or so hours spent on the paint, I'm back under by far.  

Here's how she looks now:


















Jim


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

In my case, I had to sell my Schwinn. It's been sitting in my father's garage for last 20+ years. After reading this thread, I decided to pick it up, clean it up and use it as my commuter. Unfortunately, the bike was way too big for me, 57cm. I normally ride 53cm. Fortunately, it went to a good owner and it will get used.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

just $5 at a local thrift store, not sure why it so cheap as they often sell crap for at least $35.

i bought it for the parts though.

if anyone wants the frame/fork/seatpost/headset and lives in norcal (sacramento) come get it. I think its a 56c and has semi horizontal drop outs.

jeremy


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

what thrift stores do you guys go to? around here it's all clothing and crap.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Last summer there was a local family that decided to get rid of a bunch of
stuff. 

One of the things they got ride of was bikes. Like ten of them. There was
a couple of moribund BMX bikes, some cheesy low-end MTB bikes and I
ended up snagging a lugged steel Schwinn roadie in light blue. It is very
heavy but I expected that.

I've cleaned it up a bit with thoughts of using it as a trainer bike but it might 
actually be more suited as a roadie for a friends' wife since the cheap roadie 
her husband snagged for her is maybe two sizes too big for her. I'll post a 
picture a bit later.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

James30Florida said:


> what thrift stores do you guys go to? around here it's all clothing and crap.


Thrift stores and pawn shops are all about timing....

Most of the time there is nothing, but every once in a blue moon..... you get yourself a steal.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up a late '70s Univega Nuovo Sport at a garage sale for $20, and even that was probably too much. The rear wheel looked like a Pringle so I picked a cheap new wheel at the LBS, plus a BMX freewheel, chain, and tubes. Pedals are some platforms that were laying around the garage. Additional investment (including dishing the rear wheel) was another $75, so technically I'm still under the $100 mark! 

I'm still looking for a new seat and a single-ring crank. With the cheapo stock parts only the inner ring can be removed, and I'm not man enough to ride around with 52/16 gearing.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

*Counting chickens before they hatch, but....*

I just won this on Ebay for $20, plus $35 for shipping. I realize that it may be presumptuous but if the pictures are legit, then I got a steal.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

My only road bike is a mid to late '80s white Fuji Ace that I bought off my buddy for $40. Got a new Fi'z'ik saddle on Ebay for $24 and replaced the tires for $36. So there's $100. However, I also had to replace the bar tape for $5. Damn, I'm over the $100 limit! I enjoy riding the bike nonetheless.


----------



## Bjern Fita (Mar 13, 2005)

*old Peugeot that my mate gave me for free*

originally under $100 after the paintjob but with the new wheels its crept up a bit.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

James30Florida said:


> what thrift stores do you guys go to? around here it's all clothing and crap.



there are a few in sacramento here that carry bikes as well.

you just gotta find the right ones and then go often and be lucky.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

An update: the RB-1 that I posted a picture of on the first page of this thread I sold to my nephew for about half what I put into it.

I was given an old Univega Nouvo Sport that was way too big for me (57cm, I fit 53 or 54cm). I sent an email to a cyclist distribution list at work and gave it away to a tall co-worker for his brother.

I bought an old Atala racing bike with mostly Campy Chorus components from the late '80's for $100 but it needs wheels to be rideable so it doesn't quite fall into this category.

Recently, I was driving home and noticed a bike sitting on a neighbor's lawn. It was still there the next day so I knocked on the door to let them know that this bike was outside and someone might steal it. They told me that they forgot to put a sign on it letting people know that they were trying to get rid of it for free. I took it home. It's a Specialized Cross Roads, not sure what year but it has inexpensive Shimano components on it. It's a 20" cross bike. I cleaned it up and changed the broken Grip Shift shifters with some old Deore XT thumbshifters I had laying around and pretty much got this bike running for the cost of a new chain ($18). I gave this to my nephew to ride to work so he doesn't have to take his RB1 and risk getting it stolen.

I need to stop looking for project bikes.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*Another $25 thrift store rescue*

Like I really needed another project. It's not even close to my size. I just couldn't stand the thought of this early Trek 400 with True Temper butted steel lugged frame ending up as a DUI bike.

It's got plenty of scratches from careless storage, but it's straight with only minor rust & the wheels are true. Shimano 6 speed shifters & friction downtube shifters, Sakae cranks, DiaCompe brakes. It even came with a big touring style handlebar bag with a spare tube inside. After I clean it up, it will probably find a new home as someone's first road bike or a commuter for a smaller adult, or I might do a fixed gear/SS conversion first.

There are several thrift stores along my drive home that I check regularly, and in addition to a few good bikes I've also found several nice jerseys, and paid anywhere from $2 to $8. I pass on the shorts, though.


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

Straightblock said:


> Like I really needed another project. It's not even close to my size. I just couldn't stand the thought of this early Trek 400 with True Temper butted steel lugged frame ending up as a DUI bike.
> 
> It's got plenty of scratches from careless storage, but it's straight with only minor rust & the wheels are true. Shimano 6 speed shifters & friction downtube shifters, Sakae cranks, DiaCompe brakes. It even came with a big touring style handlebar bag with a spare tube inside. After I clean it up, it will probably find a new home as someone's first road bike or a commuter for a smaller adult, or I might do a fixed gear/SS conversion first.
> 
> There are several thrift stores along my drive home that I check regularly, and in addition to a few good bikes I've also found several nice jerseys, and paid anywhere from $2 to $8. I pass on the shorts, though.


Wow, that's an awesome find (and looks like my size too). I have been checking out thrift stores around my area, but there doesn't seem to be gems like those


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

wasserbox said:


> {{snip}}


----------



## ribaldmanikin (May 17, 2006)

*5 Bikes for under $100 CAD.*

Last weekend was a good one for Garage Sales and bikes under $100. I found a matching set of heavy folding bikes in perfect condition, a Raleigh Record Ace, an 83 Apollo with 2130 tubing and Suntour components, and my favorite, a 1986 Kuwahara Club Sport with Ishiwata EXO-H tubing and full Shimano 600 components... all for under $100 CAD. It was raced for one year and has been hanging in a garage since 1988. 

I took the Kuwahara (which I think in the US is branded Nishiki) out for a ride yesterday and took a few pics. I'm a long time mountain biker, and this was my first ride on a road bike in well over 10 years. I have to say it's much harsher than my Jamis Dakar XC Comp, but also a whole hell of a lot faster. 

I think it might be a little small for me, and will be taking the larger Apollo out for a ride today and see how that compares.

I wouldn't say I'm a roadie convert yet, but am well on my way there.

View attachment 54798


View attachment 54799


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

All you need now is a white saddle and some white hoods (looks like the right one is cracking anyway).... the bike looks like it is in great shape and I like the baby blue. Great find and please upload some pics of all the others when you get a chance.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

ribaldmanikin said:


> Last weekend was a good one for Garage Sales and bikes under $100. I found a matching set of heavy folding bikes in perfect condition, a Raleigh Record Ace, an 83 Apollo with 2130 tubing and Suntour components, and my favorite, a 1986 Kuwahara Club Sport with Ishiwata EXO-H tubing and full Shimano 600 components... all for under $100 CAD. It was raced for one year and has been hanging in a garage since 1988.
> 
> I took the Kuwahara (which I think in the US is branded Nishiki) out for a ride yesterday and took a few pics. I'm a long time mountain biker, and this was my first ride on a road bike in well over 10 years. I have to say it's much harsher than my Jamis Dakar XC Comp, but also a whole hell of a lot faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## ribaldmanikin (May 17, 2006)

I don't think it matters where you are, it's all timing. I've been going to thrift stores and pawn shops for months and haven't seen a road bike worth buying. I just got lucky last weekend.

The first bike I found was the Raleigh, then the Apollo and the folders, and finally the Kuwahara. If I found the Kuwahara or Apollo first, I probably wouldn't have bought the Raleigh.

Of course, my garage doesn't have room for more bikes, so I don't get to keep all the ones I found last weekend. 

I will keep the Kuwahara until I find a better one though.

Here's the three from the weekend more that I've already put up for sale, because if I don't sell them I can't buy more.

View attachment 54950


View attachment 54949


View attachment 54948


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Geez, this is getting ridiculous. Okay, I promise to take pics of the blue Schwinn.
Stand by.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Warning*

All:

My town is having a city wide garage sale this weekend. Look out lugged steel
frames of little use, my wallet is coming!

The couple whose wife might find the blue bike suitable is staying with us this
weekend, I got the batteries charged up for the camera this morning so you'll 
see a picture of this BABY BLUE wonder shortly.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*dave moulton*

I bought a beautiful dave moulton for $150. It also came with Campy headset, bottom bracket, and Modolo brakes. I sold the Modolo brakes for $80.00 so the bike came to $70.00. 

The workmanship is something to behold.

I have picked up Campy parts here and there, trading this and that and got it going. The bike itself is only one of 34 "Criterium" custom builds by dave moulton. The geometry is particular to criterium racing with 74 degree head angle with shorter fork rake, oversizeseat stays and adapted track fork crown with round/oval/round fork blades. Designed to give more lateral stiffness for out of the saddle sprinting. The paint is a metallic which appears to change color in the sun.

The pedals in the photo were for the first ride. It was very stiff and goes fast. It's a great bike, even on the road.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

merckxman said:


> I bought a beautiful dave moulton for $150. It also came with Campy headset, bottom bracket, and Modolo brakes. I sold the Modolo brakes for $80.00 so the bike came to $70.00.
> 
> The workmanship is something to behold.


1 Pic?????

Ur a tease!!!!!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Update post*

added some more info and photos.


handsomerob said:


> 1 Pic?????
> 
> Ur a tease!!!!!


----------



## RDB-5O (Jun 13, 2006)

*My two recent finds.......*

I have been riding mountain bikes for the last two years and have had the itch to start doing some road riding like I did when I was younger. 

I was lucky enough to find these as a package deal for $50. (one for me and one for the wife).

First one is a 1976 Nishiki Competition-Model racing bike (10 spd). It has Suntour shifters and derailleurs, Dia Compe brakes, Sunshine hubs, Araya wheels and Sugino competition cranks. The tires had some air in them, however; they were semi dry rotted so I had to put new tires on it.....

Nishiki









The other is a 1988 Leader Seville. It also has Suntour shifters and derailleurs, Dia Compe brakes, Joytech hubs, Araya wheels and Sugino cranks. The tires on this one had no air in them and were very dry rotted (stuck to the rims) so it got new ones as well.....

Leader









Buying both bikes, new tubes and tires I spent a total of $114. I did strip down and re-lube all of the bearings, check spoke tension / true wheels.......but hey, I enjoy doing that!

Took the Nishiki for a ride (approx 15 miles) the other day to see how she would do.....all I can say is now I am hooked on road bikes as well. 










Gordi


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

The blue schwinn is gone - my friends wife found it to be perfectly sized
for her so I just gave it to her.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

aliensporebomb said:


> The blue schwinn is gone - my friends wife found it to be perfectly sized
> for her so I just gave it to her.


Karma will reward you for your generosity.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

The first bike is far from safely ridable right now, but hey it was $100 and Italian....I will chronicle my build in this thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=762543#post762543

Also, I found a Serotta Club Special that I am parting out. The frameset will be close to $0 cost, but I still have to build it back up.


----------



## scrible (Jul 9, 2006)

I find these less than $100 bikes awesome. I really need to start looking around here for some cool old stuff.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I recently picked up a bunch of free bikes, including this Raleigh-made Royal Scot three speed. It came with a nice Sturmey-Archer hub and a Brooks saddle. Once it is cleaned and repainted, it should look pretty nice.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I also got three road frames. One was a Schwinn that was a bit too small. I made it into a fixed gear and sold it. The other was a steel Nishiki that was even smaller. I passed it along to someone else for $20. Then I got a Fuji Tourer that was covered in rust. After stripping it and repainting the frame and fork, I threw on some components that I had in my parts bin. It now has Nitto mustache bars, but here is a shot of it with Jones H-Bars.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Where'd you get that purple chain? Or was that "shopped"?


----------



## Malcog (Aug 21, 2006)

This bike is less than £100, its free, AND it comes with a spare wheel.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Where'd you get that purple chain? Or was that "shopped"?


That is one of the KMC 410 colored 1/8" chains. That's a pink one, though I have bought the blue, purple, and red as well.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

I found this complete bike yesterday for $20.00 from a neighbor. I felt that it belonged in this thread. The computer even works after I put a battery in. 










Now, just to figure out what to do with it:idea:


----------



## Nathan_P (Jul 28, 2004)

I got this for free from a friend, fixed it up and sold it for $250. Part of me wishes I still have it, but I wanted to get an Italian bike, I'm still on the lookout.


----------



## scrible (Jul 9, 2006)

Schwinn Sprint with a few upgrades the previous owner put on it. Only thing I did to it was mount the Superbe Pro crank... the previous owner quit riding it when one of the original crank's crank arms fell off, which is why it is in such good shape. I got the Superbe Pro crank for free.

Bike cost: Ten dollars, garage sale


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Geez.










The cost of the gas to go and pick it up. A friend was using it in his living
room as a clothes hangar and knew I would be able to take better care of
it than he would and it would actually get some use.

He gave it to me with one caveat - if he had a heart attack or something and
needed to get in shape bad I have to give it back which I agreed to.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*A Bike for the Man of Steel!*

A mid-80s Trek 410.

$25 F/F/Headset

Crank--Chuck's--$15*
Chain--old,old,old...free*
BB--junkbox--$10*
Bars--junkbox--$10*
Stem--used, LBS--$5*
Cable--I buy in bulk. $2 total w/housing?
Shift *and* Brake Levers--free (junk giveaway)*
Tape--$10*
Wheels--free giveaway*
Brakes--junkbox $20*
Tires/Tubes--Nashbar--$25?
Freewheel--junkbox/ free?*
Cable hanger (rear) Nashbar/$2.

All parts marked * are reused from other bikes via the junkbox.

So what does that make, $99 in updates? Of course, most of the items are recycled.

It's going to get fenders and then it'll be THE bike for the worst weather...


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I bought this "Bianch Del Mondo - Colorado Springs 1986-1987" for $5 at a garage sale. This was a commemorative bike for the World Track Championships in Colorado Springs that Bianchi sponsored. There we minor issue with the free wheel and front brake but they were easy to fix. This is now my CX / bad weather bike for this winter.

Bike - $5
Bar tape - $10
Tires - $30
Tubes - $5
Bottle cage - $3
Stem - Free! Donated by a friend
Saddle - Free! Came from my wifes Jamis Dakar
Pedals - Free! They were came with my Enduro

So far, I'm into this bike for $53. Next year, she may evolve into a SS / Fixie.

Original









Current


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Apr 5, 2006)

After I bought my road bike my friend wanted one too so we asked around and got this one for free. After we cleaned all the dirt off it it looked like a brand new bike. Aside from a little rust it was in great shape.









Then the same guy that gave us the above bike gave me this bike which I converted into a single speed.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I love this thread....it just keeps popping up with nice 'new' bikes.

PhysicsGuy, that's a pretty Stumpie you ended up with!


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Apr 5, 2006)

GirchyGirchy said:


> PhysicsGuy, that's a pretty Stumpie you ended up with!


Well it's not actually a stumpie. It's a Streetstomper which used to be a hybrid bike. But with some fatter tires and a new handle bar it rides just as good as any stump jumper in my opinion.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*Thrift store deal of a lifetime?*

Dropping off a few bags of old clothes at a local thrift store last weekend, I scored this Serotta with Columbus SLX and a mix of Campy, 7 speed Ultegra & Mavic, with a Cinelli bar & stem. Even brand new IRC tires. With a longer stem (which I already have), it will be on the small side of a perfect fit. And Serotta has always been on my short list of bikes to satisfy my lugged steel jones.

Only $15!

With quite a few scratches & chips, plus a small dent in the downtube, it's definitely not concours condition, but I found myself driving away slapping the steering wheel saying "I just bought a Serotta for 15 bucks...I just bought a Serotta for 15 bucks...I just bought a Serotta for 15 bucks..."

Now how long will it be before my wife says, "Uh, how long have you had a pink bike?"


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Straightblock said:


> Dropping off a few bags of old clothes at a local thrift store last weekend, I scored this Serotta with Columbus SLX and a mix of Campy, 7 speed Ultegra & Mavic, with a Cinelli bar & stem. Even brand new IRC tires. With a longer stem (which I already have), it will be on the small side of a perfect fit. And Serotta has always been on my short list of bikes to satisfy my lugged steel jones.
> 
> Only $15!
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentleman, we have a winner!!! What a SCORE! I am sure that I am not the only guy thinking that it has been too long since scouring the local thrift markets.

FYI, you should have inflated the price just a little so we all don't hate you now:thumbsup:


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*It took 3 weeks*



Straightblock said:


> Now how long will it be before my wife says, "Uh, how long have you had a pink bike?"


I was working on the Serotta in the garage last night when my wife came home. She stopped & said, "Hot pink? Um, is that MY bike?" (she has a black Trek that she rides occasionally with me. I bought that one in another thrift store for $22 a few years back. It's further up this thread somewhere.)

I explained where I got it & then it hit. She started to look around the garage asking, "How many bikes do you have, anyway?" & started to count. I stopped her quick & said "It was only $15. I don't count your shoes, trips to Starbuck's, trashy romance novels...." That stopped her counting.

Probably better that she noticed the bike before she found the bottle of hot pink nail polish in my tooolbox that I'm using for touch-up paint.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Straightblock said:


> Probably better that she noticed the bike before she found the bottle of hot pink nail polish in my tooolbox that I'm using for touch-up paint.


 :eek6: See...now that's just askin' for it. :hand:


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL @ the touch-up paint. What an incredible score. I love this thread.

I think we're all going to be hitting the thrift shops over the course of the next week, aren't we? I know I am...


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

what thrift stores are you guys going to? none of the places around here carry bikes.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

I've found most at AmVets or Disabled American Veterans (D.A.V.) stores. They're on my way home or where I can quickly check on my lunch hour. I don't go to yard sales. Saturday mornings are for riding!!!

Never had much luck at Goodwill or Salvation Army. S.A. had a nice Miele recently, but at $100 was too much for me & way too small, but that's the only nice bike I've seen there in ages. I wondered where all their bikes went, though, so I asked the guy at the donation gate. He said they pick the ones that need the least work & put them in the store, and the rest are auctioned off a few times a week. While I was talking to him, I saw a nice looking Celeste Bianchi on top of a 6 ft high bin full of junkers. The guy wouldn't let me go in to see it & said it would probably be auctioned off with the rest of the bin, & sometimes a whole bin of 10 or more bikes will sell for $50-$60. I have no time to go to their weekday morning auctions, so I lost out on that one.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

That does it. After reading this thread, I'm hitting the pawn shops tomorrow. I don't know what I'm looking for, but I guess I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Applewave (Jul 28, 2006)

*1980-something Schwinn Super Sport*

Just picked this 1980-something pink Schwinn Super Sport up on Craigslist. (linky: http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/268026828.html) Full shimano 600 except for the cranks and the rear derailur. Aparently it had been sitting in a room for the last 10 years or so. The stock brake pads look so virginal, I may have been the first one to actually use them to slow down/stop. Re-trued the wheels, and took it for a ride this weekend. I can't believe how perfectly it fits me. Except a couple minor chips and scratches in the paint, its basically brand new. To top it off, I love the pink color. Later on I may put Rivendell speedblend tires on it (and green bar tape), but right now, its right at the $100 limit. Now my bikeless roomates have no excuses for not going on rides with me.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

I found this on the side of the road with a sign saying "Free - Rear Nut Missing"

Its a 1973 Scwhinn World Traveler - one of the first Japanese made Schwinns.

So, I took it home. The RD was rusted bad, so I stripped it down to the frame and fork and a svelt and lively 10 lbs. 

I'm going to see my LBS and talk about what he has lying around to build it up to a decent commuter/beater/trainer bike. I might not be able to biuld it up with modern parts for $100, though. I'll sure try.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

*My landfill rescue...*

I found it (1987 Trek 330 Elance) in a landfill with taco'd wheels, bent bars, and a chewed-up saddle. All the parts to get it running were spares from my garage (old Cinelli bar/stem from '80s race bike (value-$30), 126mm wheelset from old bike (value-$40), seat and pedals from old MTB (value-$10)) except for a $18 UN-72 BB.
Total time: about an hour and a half (of which 35 minutes was a trip to the bike shop for the BB).


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ckilner said:


> I found it (1987 Trek 330 Elance) in a landfill with taco'd wheels, bent bars, and a chewed-up saddle. All the parts to get it running were spares from my garage (old Cinelli bar/stem from '80s race bike (value-$30), 126mm wheelset from old bike (value-$40), seat and pedals from old MTB (value-$10)) except for a $18 UN-72 BB.
> Total time: about an hour and a half (of which 35 minutes was a trip to the bike shop for the BB).


Ok, I officially give you permission to spring the extra $10 for some white bar wrap... you know you want to... :thumbsup:


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> Ok, I officially give you permission to spring the extra $10 for some white bar wrap... you know you want to... :thumbsup:


Hey - that vintage tape looked great on my Marinoni in '89 - I'm sort of attached to it now (it screams retro). 

I have a ton of Supergo Black tape (closeout at Performance for $2, but which won't look right with black lever hoods) and a few rolls of off-white Cinelli cork tape (that I'd rather not waste on a bike with hi-ten stays).


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ckilner said:


> Hey - that vintage tape looked great on my Marinoni in '89 - I'm sort of attached to it now (it screams retro).
> 
> I have a ton of Supergo Black tape (closeout at Performance for $2, but which won't look right with black lever hoods) and a few rolls of off-white Cinelli cork tape (that I'd rather not waste on a bike with hi-ten stays).


was the Marinoni grey and white like the Trek... if not, different rules apply. how won't the black wrap look right with black hoods? if it does look off.... then burn one of them rolls of Cinelli already....:idea:


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

What a great thread! I'll take some pics tonight of my girlfriend's yard-sale bike find and post 'em later.


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

This is my girlfriend's bike (trying to get her into biking a bit.) Peugeot! We found this at a yard sale just down the street for $20. It was in fantastic shape, overall. As you can see by the picture, it was purchased in May of 1986 at the Bicycle Tree in Sunnyvale California. I love the color... such a brilliant red and an amazingly SMALL number of scratches/chips.

Shimano shifters and derailleurs (6-speed cassette)
Nervar double crankset
maillard helicomatic rear hub
maillard front hub
wheels ??
vittoria zaffiro tires (old and probably need replacing)
weinman brakes
carbolite 103 frame (30lb bike!)

What I spent:
new saddle - $20 (on sale!)
grips - $8 (old ones were okay but hardened/brittle)
cables/housing - $1
rim strips - $4
chain - $11

Bike - $20
Parts - $53

I had some tubes and extra cables lying around, so I'm not counting that cost.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought a 1984-1985ish Falcon Triathlon 600, with nearly full Shimano 600 SIS, made of solid 531. The paint has peeled pretty badly from the downtube, and subsequently the frame has gone a bit rusty, so over the next few weeks, I'm going to strip it down and repaint the bike. 

It rides great, and once I'm done overhauling it, it'll be my commuter/shitty weather beater.

And I bought it for $50 off of CL.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Sorry I don't have a pic but someone score HUGE...*

with my old roadbike at a garage sale that my sister threw back in 1995. I had a pristine 1985 Gios Torino in white with blue panels, full dura-ace 7 speed components, and Ambrosio tubulars with Vittoria tires. Everything on it was, at the time, top of the line. I got out of cycling for about 10 years and my Gios was collecting dust in my parent's garage. My mom had just sold her house in Torrance after my father passed away and so everything in the garage went. I was so pissed at my sister!! Some lucky yoke got a classic bike for $100 that was at the time worth about $800 to $1000 used. ARGGGGGHHH!!!! I still wish I had her in my stable!!! Ride ON and Fight ON!!!


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

The black tape / black hood thing is a retro thing with me...prior to black components, rims, spokes, etc... contrasting tape/hoods was the rule. The Rivendell guys still think so:
http://www.rivbike.com/assorted_reading/tips_for_happy_riding
It'll probably end up with black tape since I'll likely double-wrap the bars for RAGBRAI.
The Marinoni was blue/white fishnet fade with yellow decals - very '80's.


----------



## old.hooker (Sep 15, 2013)

*Pink Schwinn Super Sport*



Applewave said:


> Just picked this 1980-something pink Schwinn Super Sport up on Craigslist. (linky: http://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/268026828.html) Full shimano 600 except for the cranks and the rear derailur. Aparently it had been sitting in a room for the last 10 years or so. The stock brake pads look so virginal, I may have been the first one to actually use them to slow down/stop. Re-trued the wheels, and took it for a ride this weekend. I can't believe how perfectly it fits me. Except a couple minor chips and scratches in the paint, its basically brand new. To top it off, I love the pink color. Later on I may put Rivendell speedblend tires on it (and green bar tape), but right now, its right at the $100 limit. Now my bikeless roomates have no excuses for not going on rides with me.


I'm interested in buying this bicycle, the pink Schwinn Super Sport, if it is for sale. Please contact me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

old.hooker said:


> I'm interested in buying this bicycle, the pink Schwinn Super Sport, if it is for sale. Please contact me at [email protected]. Thank you


Applewave hasn't posted here in 5 years, sorry. I wouldn't expect a response from him/her but maybe someone else has one.


----------



## Trofeo Rosso (Mar 25, 2011)

The Bianchi $80 hardly ridden, toe clips from ex wifes bike, and Christophe straps $8, from LBS. The Diamondback, on a lawn nearby w/ a free sign IFO it. SCORE!!!


----------

